# Driving from New Haven CT area to Disney??



## goofygirl17 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yay!!  We're booked!  Now I need to figure out my route and times for leaving.

We're driving from the New Haven area to Disney.  We're checking in on August 7th and I think we're going to do it in two days (maybe three which we did last year).  I'd rather do it in two because it's cheaper.  It's only me driving.  

So much to figure out!


----------



## Jimster (Jul 20, 2011)

*dis*

I hope you like I 95.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 20, 2011)

Go for 3 days. Else you will be sleeping the first 24 hours after you get there. Else invite another driver to drive with you. What is it -1300 miles?


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 21, 2011)

Per MS Streets+Trips, its about 1200 miles and 18 hours.
It can be done in two days. You'll prolly want to stop near Fayetteville, NC.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 21, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Per MS Streets+Trips, its about 1200 miles and 18 hours.
> It can be done in two days. You'll prolly want to stop near Fayetteville, NC.



Mileage does NOT reflect driving time on I-95, esp in the Northeast Region. Think daytime I-95 Miami traffic solid from Boston to South Carolina.


----------



## erm (Jul 21, 2011)

August 7th is a Sunday, a perfect day for avoiding the traffic jams you would ordinarily run into around Baltimore-Washington area...the worst part of the drive IMO.  I've done this drive many times from Massachusetts and find this link helpful....www.wdwinfo.com/transportation/I95.htm.  It gives information about travel times along I-95 as well as lodging chains, restaurants and gas at each exit.  My suggestion is to get an early start on Sunday morning and you can probably make it to Fayetteville, SC, as someone already suggested. Choose a motel at one of the Fayetteville exits, do a mapquest and it will give you an approximate drive time.  You can then do a mapquest from the motel to the place you're staying in Orlando to get the drive time for that segment.  Fayetteville is a good choice because there are lots of hotel and restaurant chains there.  It's a long drive but well worth it.  Good luck.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jul 21, 2011)

We drove last summer taking 3 days.  It was 21 hours total on the road (not counting stopping for meals and overnights).  The driving is sooo much nicer once you get past the Washington/VA traffic.

I just have to decide how early I would have to leave to get through NY before rush hour.  It's hard because all of the maps show distance and total driving time but not driving time as you go along.  It would help to know approximately how long it takes to get through NY, and how long to get to DC so I can try to time it so we miss both rush hours.

Thanks!


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 21, 2011)

We find if we start early in the morning it works best. We leave Maine about 3 am which puts us through NY and the Tapan Zee bridge around 9 am,  then through DC at about 2 pm. We do the Garden state down to the NJ turnpike which cuts out a lot of the truck traffic, but does add to the tolls. The only good thing about going south is that the weather and the traffic get progressively better. Back when we would iron man it down, we left at 4 pm and drove through the night. It was only possible since we had two drivers and then 4 when two were in high school. My husband loves to drive and would cheerfully do the overnight again. I much prefer the overnight stop. We pack lunches and snacks so we can eat when we want and avoid fast food. 
Have fun on your trip! If you left very early to avoid the early am NY rush hour, you could stop mid afternoon and enjoy a pool at a hotel.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't know the ages of your kids, but when I have driven distances with my nephew (6-10yo) - I give him the Mapquest printout and a watch with a timer. We would agree that the 1st stop was X-hours or Y-miles into the trip. He gets 1 water bottle for his back seat sipping between stops. And NO GAMEBOY - his mom doesn't believe I have that much success in separating him from the video stuff. I particular enjoyed the trip where he wiggled his 2nd tooth out of his mouth.  

He prefers riding with me. His 2 older brothers & parents perfer it also, even if it is only 10 miles down the road.:ignore:


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 21, 2011)

Did Coast of Maine to Orlando last year with 9 & 15 year old in two days of 12 hour driving each.

I made a find-it list of things I knew they would see and assigned half-dollars, golden dollars, and two dollar bills to them (fun currency).

Seeing a Ferrari on the road:  Golden dollar
Finding a Hawaii license plate:  $2 bill
First tunnel:  Kennedy half dollar
Seeing Statute of Liberty:  Golden dollar
First Pedro sign (South of the Border):  half dollar
etc.

Kept their eyes peeled on the road, and by the end gave them some spending money for the trip.


----------



## antjmar (Jul 21, 2011)

goofygirl17 said:


> We drove last summer taking 3 days.  It was 21 hours total on the road (not counting stopping for meals and overnights).  The driving is sooo much nicer once you get past the Washington/VA traffic.
> 
> I just have to decide how early I would have to leave to get through NY before rush hour.  It's hard because all of the maps show distance and total driving time but not driving time as you go along.  It would help to know approximately how long it takes to get through NY, and how long to get to DC so I can try to time it so we miss both rush hours.
> 
> Thanks!



I try to leave about 4 am (from Stamford) that way I am hopefully past the DC area by  9 or 10. If you leave late even though its sunday you may want to avoid the GWB and take tappan zee.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  We're actually checking on Sunday the 7th so we have to leave on Friday or Saturday.

I got a trip-tik at AAA this morning- using the Tappan Zee Bridge, the GSP and the beltway around DC.  

Still not sure of my real route but figured that was a good start.  

I appreciate all the input and opinions!


----------



## erm (Jul 21, 2011)

Should have realized you'd leave on Friday or even Thursday to make a Sunday check in !!!!! I'd leave as early as possible to avoid that horrid traffic!


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 21, 2011)

I once drove from Orlando - DC in 14 hours straight, and arrived in Larchmont (Westchester County), NY, the next afternoon. So, I still say that it _can_ be done.

But it won't be pretty.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 21, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> I once drove from Orlando - DC in 14 hours straight, and arrived in Larchmont (Westchester County), NY, the next afternoon. So, I still say that it _can_ be done.
> 
> But it won't be pretty.



I commuted to/from Florida and Phila in my youth. Must have drove it 8+ times in 7 month period. Leave FL at 6PM Thursday, arrive PHL 8:40AM. Leave 6PM Sunday and make the 9AM Monday start time, in fresh clothes.

I truly would NOT try that today for my age is a factor. The major reason is the total congestion of the highways. In the dark ages of my youth, I would find a tractor-trailer and ride his tail, as they would be on the CB radios alerting each other as to where Smokey was.

Youth is totally wasted on the young! I could have so much more fun now.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jul 21, 2011)

One of the tricks we have been using to get the best price on lodging is to stop at the 1st rest stop in the state you will be staying in, in your case NC, and picking up the hotel booklets. They will have walk in special rates but we call when 30 or so minutes out to check availability with no problem. You will not get loyality points but will get a much better rate than if you have reservations. On our annual trek to the keys from long island , we stop in Rocky Mount and then again in Jacksonville, the days of just one nights stop are over, we arrive rested and happy and don't pay more than $40 a night for a decent room.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jul 21, 2011)

silverfox82 said:


> One of the tricks we have been using to get the best price on lodging is to stop at the 1st rest stop in the state you will be staying in, in your case NC, and picking up the hotel booklets. They will have walk in special rates but we call when 30 or so minutes out to check availability with no problem. You will not get loyality points but will get a much better rate than if you have reservations. On our annual trek to the keys from long island , we stop in Rocky Mount and then again in Jacksonville, the days of just one nights stop are over, we arrive rested and happy and don't pay more than $40 a night for a decent room.



I hadn't thought of that.  Where have you stayed for $40?  That's a great price!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## silverfox82 (Jul 22, 2011)

The lower end chains like red roof, days inn, comfort inn, etc are often $39.99 in the books you pick up. They also give you an indication if there is a restaurant on the property. My stop in Jacksonville is at the red roof on the airport road, its just off 95, and there is a real nice restaurant just down the road called Millhouse. Good food and great prices plus $2.00 martinis and beer, can't go wrong  with that.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jul 23, 2011)

silverfox82 said:


> The lower end chains like red roof, days inn, comfort inn, etc are often $39.99 in the books you pick up. They also give you an indication if there is a restaurant on the property. My stop in Jacksonville is at the red roof on the airport road, its just off 95, and there is a real nice restaurant just down the road called Millhouse. Good food and great prices plus $2.00 martinis and beer, can't go wrong  with that.



Thanks...do you know if the books indicate if the hotel has a pool.  That's going to be a must-have for my daughters after riding in the car (hopefully patiently  ) for 11 or 12 hours.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jul 23, 2011)

yes, I believe they do. Many are outdoors and closed in the cold weather.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 23, 2011)

you have roughly a 1200 mile trip and nearly all of it on 95. I make a similar drive several times a year between Fort Myers Fl and Washington DC

We do the trip in two days.. usually about 14 hours the first day and 8 the second. I dont know how it would work with kids...14 hours is a long time in the car, We stop a lot: lots of coffee, two dogs and two old people mean a lot of rest stops. We always eat one big meal at a Cracker Barrel and sleep at Jameson Inns...They are not the cheapest, but they welcome the dogs and they have Belgian Waffles for breakfast.

we also do a lot of night driving, Its not unusual for us to hit the motel as late as midnight. Again I dont know how that would work with kids

If you go for the 2 day option you shouldnt have a problem at Washington...Youll go through there on Saturday. If you take the three day option, Id plan on a short day Friday and stop before Baltimore..and run the beltways early Saturday morning.. 

Also if you dont know  the Baltimore and DC beltways.  Dont do them  at night


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  Someone on Disboards mentioned that I might hit beach traffic in DC and VA on a Saturday morning. 

Since we're leaving CT (New Haven area) at 4 a.m. we should be through there around 10 or 10:30.  Do you think I'll hit traffic?  

I've read about people taking the inland route (81?) but I think it adds about an hour.  I was hoping since we're leaving early that we'd avoid traffic and could just go down 95.  

Also, someone mentioned the beltways around DC and Baltimore.  I don't know anything about them.  I just follow the GPS which on the way home last summer sent me through DC to get to 895 which was a ridiculous way to go and sent me through a not-very-nice neighborhood.  

If I know which routes (495, 295 etc) to take ahead of time I can change the route on the GPS and avoid that nonsense.  It's great if you actually know the exit numbers etc.

Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 26, 2011)

_Message no longer needed, so deleted._


----------



## jaym (Jul 26, 2011)

goofygirl17 said:


> Yay!!  We're booked!  Now I need to figure out my route and times for leaving.
> 
> We're driving from the New Haven area to Disney.  We're checking in on August 7th and I think we're going to do it in two days (maybe three which we did last year).  I'd rather do it in two because it's cheaper.  It's only me driving.  So much to figure out!




 I'm wondering if you have already conducted some sort of cost-efficiency analysis, not to mention the significant time, hassle, risks, assocaited with a long drive vs. flights to FL??  
I don't know how many travelers comprise the "we" in your group, and the type of vehicle you will be driving, but a rough estimate seems to indicate the following:

Fuel cost of $3.80 @ avg. 25mpg = (one-way= $182.00)  (2x = ~$365.)
Avg. hotel (budget) room cost @ $75-$90. per night (2 nights x 2) =  ~$350.
Misc. expenses on road include all meals, beverages  = ~$200. 
(travel w/case of water? still costly for 2-3 days of food....)
_Almost $900.!!! _
Am I overestimating your travel costs here as you may have a cheaper way to drive that far for less?! And possibly far more patience than I possess!

At least to me, such a long road trip seems to be a lot of time spent getting back and forth, (which you may have at your disposal) when you could get there far quicker, possibly safer too, flying into Orlando and renting a vehicle (or not if shuttle to resort/hotel is all u need....) Have some fun sooner too rather than enduring such a grueling drive with fickle youngsters.
 All in, flights may be equal or similar expense compared to your driving there and all that it entails. 
Have you already considered the overall costs or really prefer, or need, to drive to your destination rather than fly?
Either way, wish you a safe and enjoyable travel this summer.......


----------



## Davidr (Jul 26, 2011)

We drive to Florida from Westchester Co, NY (about an hour south of you) every year.  We stopped driving on I-95.  We now take 287 over the TZB to 287 south in NJ to 78 west.  Take 78 almost to Harrisburg PA.  From there take 81 south to 77 south.  This is just south of Blacksburg, VA.  77 goes into 26 south just south of Columbia, SC.  Then pickup 95 south.  You bypass the DC traffic and the traffic between DC and Richmond.  Google maps says its an hour longer but we have never not hit traffic between NY and Richmond.  On the way home we have sat for hours between Delaware and NJ.  You miss all that and since you drive thru the mountain its a prettier drive as well.

I drive it in 2 1/2 days going down and 2 coming back.  We leave after work and try to drive to southern PA or northwestern VA the first night (about 6 hours).  The next day is 12-14 hours and we try to get to Jacksonville.
My kids are not at all interested in "first cow" or license plate from wherever.  We wire the kids up with a bunch of new movies on dvd and the ipad.  When they were younger we had 1 screen and they watched together.  Now that they are older they would fight over which movie to watch so they have their own players.  We stop every 2 1/2 to 3 hours for a potty break and twice a day we let them run around at a rest area or mcdonalds play area for 15 minutes.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

So I used Google maps to figure out my inland route. This is what it says...any opinions?

95 S
Exit 21 to Tappan Zee bridge/white plains
merge onto 287 West 
Exit 15 onto 287
Exit 21B onto 78 West
Merge onto 81 south
Exit 81 merge onto 77 south
keep left at fork- 26 east
exit 169A onto 95 south

Does that look right? It says it should take 21 hours 56 minutes and 1304 miles.

Thanks!!


----------

